# Help: Suggestion on Canon EOS 1200D against Nikon D3300 and others



## speedyguy (Oct 6, 2014)

Greetings,

It's a comeback post as I return to this forum after a good gap. Nice to be back.

I do have few inputs about photography but yet new to DSLR world. Need to buy a budget DSLR. I am a canon fan with point and shoots for their lens and manual options even in my Powershot A720. Amazon offers a price of INR 25000 while a temporary offer was on flipkart for  INR 17000. 

1. What do I look for in Canon EOS 1200D and how does it do against it's rivals (Eg. Nikon D3200/D3300 etc)? 
2. Anyone aware of this piece, it's pros and cons with experience? Worth the price I'm getting?
3. It comes with dual lens kit 18-55mm plus 55-250mm for 18mp sensor. Is that a steal at the price?
4. How well can I upgrade my lens in future assuming I earn more cash?

Apologies to ask rookie questions, as I am one. 

Thanks in Advance.

Enjoy~!


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 7, 2014)

Hmm I will leave the answer to the actual users here...as prashant have already bought D3300 and someone else have bought 1200D ...lets hear from them rather then my standard way of analysis


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 7, 2014)

1200D was 20k with dual lens kit yesterday. Definitely worth it at that price. You might be able to get D3300 +kit @25K in amazon sale


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 7, 2014)

prashant it will be better if you elaborate why you bought D3300


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 7, 2014)

Between D3300 and 1200D

- The D3300 has better high ISO performance than 1200D
- The dynamic range is also better on Nikon
-  Higher resolution screen
- 5FPS shooting (vs 3fps on Canon)

Basically apart from price, D3300 does everything better than 1200D


----------



## beanstalk_230 (Oct 8, 2014)

Isn't Nikon D3300 (27-28K) nearly 8-10k more than than Canon 1200D (19-20K) depending on the deals making it an unfair comparison. I guess 600D would be right competitor for 3300D.

What about D3300 vs D5200 vs 600D ?? What would be + / - if put head on since the prices almost match


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 8, 2014)

1200D and D3300 are the basic models of canon and nikon ...I would rate them in same catagory  ...600D and D5100 are in one category and D5200 and 650D are in next.

this is certain that D5xxx have better grip and more features then D3xxx from the start itself ...since D3300 is new so maybe its sensor is latest one..but D5200 have focus and metering module of D7000 which is great.
600D is old now but still its a better buy then D3300..but paying 30-32k for 600D is not justified where D5100 is reduced to 25k


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 8, 2014)

Apart from flip out screen of higher resolution, no significant advantage of 600D over D3300 

Unless OP has a limited budget, he should go for D5200 or D3300
D3300 is not just newer sensor but also Expeed 4 and the combination offers better IQ

DPreview tool doesn't let me compare D3300 with 600D or D5200 (they have a new tool for newer cams)
However even the 700D is now match for D3300 in terms of low light noise performance
*i.imgur.com/O7yxyXE.jpg

Another site Imaging Resource also has image comparison tool and here is D5200 (L) vs D3300 (R)
At ISO6400 the green color noise is clearly visible on D5200*i.imgur.com/yvq7JgDl.jpg

Another thing. D3200 has a Sony Sensor while D5200 and D7100 both had Toshiba sensors and both suffered from RAW banding issues. There are multiple forums on DPR and flickr regarding this

D3300 and 5300 both have the exact sensor and are not suffering from banding issues. So this was my real reason for choosing D3300 over D5200 or Canon5
Yeah the AF on 5xxx models is much better but choice is about preference and I chose IQ


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 8, 2014)

Good comparision prashant ...if you ask me I never ever go above ISO 1600 cause if its not a full frame sensor pic will be noisy anyhow ....I have taken birds at 1600 ISO and they look horrible .


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 8, 2014)

^ As I said choice is based on preferences


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 9, 2014)

What will you use the camera for, birding, street or general? How big are your palms?Grip matters the most. And trust me the noise thing is over hyped,they all have noise when DSLR bodies are bought below 1.8 lacs!!! That's the hardest truth.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 9, 2014)

I agree with Incinerator ...grip matters, even though people tend to get DSLR like a mobile phone now a days (most features, latest processors wifi, and what not ) thats the reason I have been telling you to get D5xxx or 6XXD .


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 9, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] , well said, and I agree with you, the way things are going its just a matter of time that you will be able to make calls from your DSLR !!!


----------



## nac (Oct 14, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> the way things are going its just a matter of time that you will be able to make calls from your DSLR !!!


 It's already happened, right?


----------

